# Atheros AR5B22 WN7003 300M wifi+bluetooth problem



## ozziesironman

its a PCI-E card with a mini pcie card on it, heres the link to it on eBay.
Brand New Atheros AR5B22 WN7003 300M WiFi N Bluetooth 4 0 PCI E Wireless Card | eBay

I figured it would just be put it in the slot and go. but no... its not being recognized in windows. 

I haven't been able to find ANY documentation on it, and none of the local computer shops know anything, they thought it was a tv card. ...???? 

i have gathered as much that the 5 on the side correspond to bluetooth, but shouldn't the wifi work at least without being plugged in? the card isn't even being recognized. 

the top, white plug almost looks like a floppy power adapter... is that what it is?

didn't come with any documentation nor cables.


----------



## Old Rich

What operating system?


----------



## ozziesironman

Old Rich said:


> What operating system?


Windows 10. windows 8 won't recognize it either. i guess what I'm asking is did i get sold the wrong item, and its system specific, or what? I know with bluetooth cards you have to hook them up to the USB header, but wifi still generally works. this isn't getting ANYTHING.


----------



## Old Rich

It looks like something made specifically for an OEM machine . . Atheros does not have that model number on their driver page . . can you still commkunicate with the seller to see where it came from?


----------



## ozziesironman

sent a message but no response yet... I'm not anticipating one before monday, given its thanksgiving weekend and all. is there a wiring schematic somewhere that I could jury rig up a plug? or would I just be better off buying another card?


----------



## Old Rich

I can't find anything on that model number . . sorry


----------



## ozziesironman

I'm going to assume its an OE part, thus useless to me. i actually found a wifi/bluetooth PCIe card made from an Apple Airport, made for osx86.... will it work in windows, or should I stick with known windows cards?


----------



## gcavan

Not exactly OE but the reference mini card is used in several models of devices from multiple manufacturers

https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Atheros_AR5B22

Try the drivers for the AR9462
https://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-drivers.html


----------



## ozziesironman

yeah i noticed that earlier... i just can't get over the fact that it doesn't have a way to hook up to the USB header on the motherboard, and why it isn't being recognized, even as an 'unknown device' .

think ill try my luck with that airport card, its cheaper than any bluetooth./wifi combos I've found so far...


----------



## Wrench97

Are there any unknown devices shown in "Device Manage"?

Being a PCIe card it should not need a usb connection too.


----------



## ozziesironman

nothing shown. i went ahead and ordered the airport+bluetooth combo card. hopefully it won't be hard to get it going using windows. wonder if my macbook bootcamp airport driver will work in windows 10.


----------



## Wrench97

No a Mac driver will not work.

If the card is not appearing in device manager then either the slot is bad or the card do you have another PCIe slot to test it in?


----------



## ozziesironman

ok so i switched the slot, its now in the full size PCIe slot. The wifi is picking up. but no bluetooth. which is the reason i got the card in the first place. I'm on ethernet, and want bluetooth, so I can wear my comfortable stereo bluetooth headphones while playing games at night as to not wake the rest of the house. 

and I wasn't meaning using a mac driver, I know a Mac driver won't work on windows... LOL.... its hard enough getting my PC and my Macbook to communicate anyway. i mean copying the airport driver from the windows 7 partition on my macbook and installing on my desktop and seeing if that works. or just seeing what the generic chip is and go to that manufacturer's website and getting the drivers.


----------



## Wrench97

The driver has to be installed using the installation package that comes with it, if you have the package saved in a folder on the mac then yes you can copy it, but just coping and pasting the driver files no.

Did you also install the bluetooth driver for the card?> https://www.atheros.cz/atheros-bluetooth-drivers.html


----------



## ozziesironman

didn't even see that page... oops! but I'm not seeing the model either.


----------



## Wrench97

AR9462 same as the WIFI.


----------



## blastronaut

gcavan said:


> Not exactly OE but the reference mini card is used in several models of devices from multiple manufacturers
> 
> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Atheros_AR5B22
> 
> Try the drivers for the AR9462
> https://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-drivers.html



I just wanted to say thank you, Gcavan, for pointing these drivers out! I purchased the same network card off of the same ebay seller, and found these drivers work just fine on my machine running Win 7/64bit. Hope this helps someone else out there.


----------



## Lcaar

Most of the time when dealing with coexistence chips (wifi+bt) if you aren't even getting a Bluetooth device to even show up in device manager you can solve this issue by putting a piece of tape (personally I use packaging tape) over pin 51 on the device. Boot it up and voilà a working Bluetooth device in device manager! I only dug up this old post for those searching for an answer as I've run into this myself and wanted to help if I could. BTW I stole the image off someone else's page. Thank you whoever you were!!!

Lcaar


----------

